

You only just swallowed us, I know, but please cough us back up. - mmt
http://blog.maxkalashnikov.com/2011/01/acquisition-do-they-ever-go-well-for.html

======
mgarfias
As a syadmin, having been swallowed by AOL I know that this man speaks truth.

